
Show HN: li:http_backend a Simple and Modern C++17 Web Framework - matt42
https://github.com/matt-42/lithium/tree/master/libraries/http_backend
======
matt42
Author here! I just finished the first version of the library. Any remarks
suggestion or question is welcome.

